# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Kiev

## Dogboy182

OK. 
Is it pronounced (In russian) Keev or "Ki yev" 
I think its Keev, but all these loser americans keep saying "Ki yev". I've asked a few ukrainians and they said Keev, but, I just need to make sure. 
(and i dont really care what anyone says, it's still keev)

----------


## TATY

> OK. 
> Is it pronounced (In russian) Keev or "Ki yev" 
> I think its Keev, but all these loser americans keep saying "Ki yev". I've asked a few ukrainians and they said Keev, but, I just need to make sure. 
> (and i dont really care what anyone says, it's still keev)

 In Ukrainian its spelt: Ки

----------


## Dogboy182

So its keev.

----------


## TATY

> So its keev.

 Yes, it sounds like Keev. But the ee is like a long Ы.

----------


## TATY

> So its keev.

  Spelt Kyiv, or Kyyiv

----------


## Pravit

That's the Ukrainian pronunciation. The Russian pronounciation is Киев.

----------


## TATY

Oh yeh, I misread the question. In Russian, its К*и*ев. К*ee*-eff.
I think, that the main difference between then Ukrainian pronunciation and the Russian, is that both sound like Keev, but in the Ukrianian the ee is a long Ы sound, and in Russian its a long И sound.

----------


## Dogboy182

Great, that's all i needed to know.

----------

::  Having come from Ukraine many years ago, and being amongst those who spoke the Ukrainian language dialect in Halychyna, the pronunciation of "Y" is unlike the bi in Russian. In fact, its closer to the english word "it" as in: bit. 
Although, my Ukrainian is quite rusty, I still am going to Saturday school to take an adult course at our church to relearn my Ukrainian. 
Djakuju za tvoju uvahu. 
Roman Melnychuk

----------

